# Two channels on Nimiq 2



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

As of tonight (July 22), they're gone again. At least I got to see the CFL game on TSN last night.

===
Scanning and rescanning the Nimiqs, I've been seeing a few channels pop free of scrambling, but they usually don't stay free for more than a few hours. But here are two on Nimiq 2 that have stayed around for a week now, both on 12384 L (H on my Pansat):

Omni 2, V-4898, A-4899. (Titan TV code OMNI2)

Much More Retro, V-5410, A-5411.

I was going to add Omni 1 from Nimiq 1, but after it had stayed clear for a couple of days, it looks scrambled again tonight.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I used to watch the unscrambeled local news channel on Nimiq 1 for several years. I wish they would bring it back.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

And of course, last night everything changed. 

TSN is now where Omni 2 was, and another music channel (just plain Much Music?) has replaced Much More Retro.

Both channels also have a little picture-in-picture of "live" TSN, about a minute ahead of the TSN we can see.


----------

